# Casio - the W-800H Series - Who Needs a G



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

I enjoy discussing affordable pieces. In fact I don't believe I have ever shown anything over 1K since I have been here.

So.... the W-800H series. Nice and comfortable pieces. Large and thick enough to almost be a G-Shock!! Extremely easy to read. An under $25 buck watch and honestly worth it. I enjoy tossing one on once in a while if I desire a retro kind of look cheaply. With a 10 year battery module, can't go wrong. Straps are more comfortable than most my g's, yes a closet collector. Keep a little armor all on the hard plastic crystal and have not scratched one yet.

Comes in two colors, classic grey display and red display, grey is easier to read.


----------



## c-fu (Mar 19, 2009)

That does have a very nice, clean look! Had I known about those, I'd have grabbed one for my son. Instead he has to live with his 6900ms. But I sure would have rather taken the cheaper route!


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

I've looked at this model more closely than most non-G's as this seems to be in between the classic casio's of the 80's and the G-Shock 5600's of the 90's.

The problem I see with this one is that its buttons stick out more than let's say the F-91...and like the F-91, this non-G model has LED light and is going to be a "scarface" with the non-recessed crystal.

But even with the shortfalls compared to its older brother F-91, to me, these watches are a beauty regardless of whichever you choose, 800H w/ the blue bordered and grey display or the 800HG w/ the gold bordered and pinkish/amber??? display.

They're a step above my beloved F-91 in size(more man sized), features(100m WR) and appeal(even if it's thick as a 5600E, it has that simplistic appeal to it like the F-91). It's just that my F-91 has been the comfort king since forever(if this is the model I had back in '88).

I think Amazon has them for $16.xx/each. So you won't go broke just to try them out. 

Thanks for the pics, it's like there's only 1 non-seller pic out there on flickr and because of your pics here, I"m o| if I should get 'em both or not since I already have the F-91 and 5600E.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

Agree def a man sized piece compared to the F-91. Its weird when I check with a loupe not getting those hairline scratches you get from consistently wiping the crystal, i am a clean freak. Mind you the armor all helps and keeps it extremely clear lol


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehehe. Same...that's why I'm more watchful of where I move my hands around. One scratch, scuff, or indentation(on rubber/resin/plastic parts) and I'm kinda upset about it and takes a while to get over it. Hard to live our way, but at least it's like we have perfect/unblemished watches all the time.

Time to get the kids these watches as bangers since they're just 5 and 6 and already want to take my 5600E away. Of course, the dad that I am, it's gonna come out of their half-full piggy banks. ;-)


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

casio has a remarkable product line - way beyond g-shock's. especially the wave ceptor series and edifice series often represent a much better value and also features not found on any g-shock. as i type this, i wear a  WV-200DE-1AVER  (review will follow in short) and it is my first casio ever, which i can set the date for european standard (19.04.2009 instead of 04.19.2009) and has the ability to change the name of the date to my language as well as seven others. it almost looks like a G, it is also 20bar WR rated and i bet it will hold up as well.

regards, holger


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

JMS said:


> So.... the W-800H series. Nice and comfortable pieces.


Awesome. Love that one. I often spot that watch online or in stores and think that it does look great. Have been very tempted to pick one up!


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> as i type this, i wear a  WV-200DE-1AVER  (review will follow in short) and it is my first casio ever, which i can set the date for european standard (19.04.2009 instead of 04.19.2009) and has the ability to change the name of the date to my language as well as seven others. it almost looks like a G, it is also 20bar WR rated and i bet it will hold up as well.


Very nice! I would be very tempted except I have two concerns (which hopefully you can answer then I might even buy one myself!) ...

1. I spent a few mins reading the book and I couldn't see an option to flip over the date & month. Are there Euro versions and US versions?

2. Does it wear very large? On paper it looks surprisingly large.

I am looking forward to the review!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

hi sml,

yes you can switch date between european style and american style. it wears - and is - indeed rather large (47.5mm from side to side, 52mm lug to lug and 15.5mm height) but none-the-less very comfortable due to the lightweight of only 100grams (with four links removed).


regards, holger


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah yes. I did find it in the manual!

Page 4 on the table.

M/D .......That is awesome. Every casio should have this! I am going to start a new thread to find out if there are any others!


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

it has no CDT, a big problem for me. but it has a second time zone. its a nice priced watch, but i recomand pay a bit more and get a dw-5600e.


----------



## T.Canton (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the look, it's almost vaguely retro, and I actually prefer the red screen, even if it is more difficult to read.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I like this watch - more than acceptable for the price. Looking it up, I see that it shares modules with the W-96H. Interestingly, accuracy is quoted as +/- 30 seconds, not the +/-15 seconds we are familiar with. I also saw that it is said to have 'the new lower-power chip'.


----------



## kayjay (Mar 20, 2016)

This is my fave of the low-cost casios. I kinda miss the 'no countdown alarm' but it's just so simple and easy to read. It's easier to push the buttons and more comfortable than my 5600. I put it on a green military-style nylon strap (18mm). I think it's the most comfortable watch I own. Oh yeah, the crystal is horribly battle scarred, but it doesn't bother me. A brand new one is only a few dollars away, should I feel the need.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a great watch, easy to read, good backlight, decent alarm volume with snooze (but not as loud as the WS-200 or F-91), and like those models, prone to scratching. But I don't let that worry me. Very comfortable too, more than those models with their original straps. Like the WS-200, it has substantial metal buttons, which, while exposed, are sufficiently hard to press that they are rarely pressed by accident. Very handsome too. I think of it as as a sibling of the G-7800.

So, you want RED watches?!?!







.


----------



## sidi (May 21, 2016)

Here's a pic of my 3 year old beater, love this watch, & did you know it has a hidden feature? Not going to post link to video because I'm new here, but look on yt for casio w-800 with countdown timer. Didn't have one when I brought it, about a month ago the time kept re-setting, put it down to needing a battery, come to reset time, flicked through the modes & noticed it. I have never opened the watch. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

sidi said:


> ...a hidden feature? ... casio w-800 with countdown timer. Didn't have one when I brought it, about a month ago the time kept re-setting, put it down to needing a battery, come to reset time, flicked through the modes & noticed it...


That's mind blowing! And it makes this model pretty much perfect! Except I can't figure out how to access it. Casio apparently deliberately hobbles some of its models. Wonder what caused yours to access that feature?







screen shot of timer mode from the vid!!!!!


----------



## sidi (May 21, 2016)

I wish I knew, like many people who have this watch, only fault it because of no countdown timer, but it's obviously there, Thankyou for posting that screen shot, I didn't want to do it because of me being new here. If I find out how I did it I will let everyone know, i've retired it as my beater now.


----------



## tassbg (Apr 28, 2014)

This is mine  This is my fitness and snowboarding watch.


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is my couple of days old W-800H...







Simply love the display !


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Funny this thread gets brought back to life at this point in time. I just checked Amazon US, the W800H is ranged No. 2 for the top 100 best sellers in watches! It has beaten the bottom basic digital F91W and the basic G-shock DW5600E! Only trailing behind an older Edifice! I can't believe either an Edifice wins the best seller...


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

zabat said:


> That's mind blowing! And it makes this model pretty much perfect! Except I can't figure out how to access it. Casio apparently deliberately hobbles some of its models. Wonder what caused yours to access that feature?
> 
> View attachment 8337498
> screen shot of timer mode from the vid!!!!!


Long time ago in school, when we had calculus, even the school advised us to get (I belive it was) Casio FX81 vs. the next higher up model. The difference between the two models (and sorry I don't remember the model number of the other one), was only one "missing" function. Meaning "missing" at least according to the keypad markings. However the function was there, it was just not marked on the keypad. Both model calculators sold with a significant enough price difference, with the one "without" the function being of course much cheaper. So it seems like to save cost, Casio used the same internals, except it simply did not advertise and print the function on the keypad.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I vaguely remember reading a thread here about a G-Shock model, which offered additional functions after doing a battery change and A/C reset on the module. It was likely because it's sharing the same module as a related model, and Casio simply hid some of the functions. I couldn't find that thread at the moment, but am thinking may be the W800H is the same way. Here's a picture of the inside of the watch captured from a battery change instructional video (see below). While it's hard to see where are the A/C reset points, the label on top of the battery do give you instruction on how to A/C reset. Since I don't have this watch, can someone be kind enough to perform an A/C reset on your W800H to test if you can get the Timer mode? Hopefully, we can confirm an official way to unlock the Timer mode.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

i complained about the missing of a CDT in 2009. if there is a possibility to unlock that function, i would like to take back my critic now and here seven years later. 

regards
gerry


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

PROBLEM: The band

The biggest problem I have had with this watch is the band. The band on mine broke after a couple of years, but I never found a good replacement. The watch has a thick, heavy duty bar for each strap, but it is so close to the watch that you would need a perfect replacement to fit it. What would that cost? Probably as much as a new watch? I might as well have just bought a new watch. But I don't like the idea of wearing this as watch to just "dispose" of as soon as the band breaks. The only replacement I could fit it with was a smaller Casio replacement, like one that you would use on an F91. So the replacement doesn't look as good (plus I had to replace it with the cheaper spring bars so the smaller band would fit). If I were to wear a "disposable" watch I would prefer an F91 or F105. Not something that's better built like, this one. Plus, I like the way it looks, which is a shame.


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

nato strap + hydromoded


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I vaguely remember reading a thread here about a G-Shock model, which offered additional functions after doing a battery change and A/C reset on the module. ...can someone be kind enough to perform an A/C reset on your W800H to test if you can get the Timer mode? Hopefully, we can confirm an official way to unlock the Timer mode.


OK, I meant to do it yesterday, but ran out of TIME. Tried it today. Here's some pics. Sorry about the dust and gunk. At least I got to clean that out, relube the dry gasket, etc. But, as I suspected, a simple removal of the battery and a reset does not unlock the hidden CDT mode. The OP wrote that his watch was resetting, so some sequence of quick power interrupts may be the key. I have to get ready for work, so I can't try it until later.
.






.






.


----------



## sidi (May 21, 2016)

Hi, you're definitely along the right track, as I said before, time kept resetting on mine, display was faded, did it about four times, then as I came to set the time to wear it I noticed a count down timer, it's got to be some sort of power shortage. I will open mine up at the weekend & do a reset. Will be nice if we can work out how to unlock it.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

sidi said:


> Hi, you're definitely along the right track, as I said before, time kept resetting on mine, display was faded, did it about four times, then as I came to set the time to wear it I noticed a count down timer, it's got to be some sort of power shortage. I will open mine up at the weekend & do a reset. Will be nice if we can work out how to unlock it.


It will be sucks, if you do a reset and end up losing the Timer! Since yours is the only working example of one with the Timer, I would keep it as is, until others find out what exactly unlocks it.

Just wonder what is the capacity of the Timer? 24 hours?


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

sidi said:


> Hi, you're definitely along the right track, as I said before, time kept resetting on mine, display was faded, did it about four times, then as I came to set the time to wear it I noticed a count down timer, it's got to be some sort of power shortage. I will open mine up at the weekend & do a reset. Will be nice if we can work out how to unlock it.


Hey sidi, I've got to agree with Watch_Geekmaster: Do NOT Reset your watch. I am willing to bet that in so doing, you will LOSE the CDT! I bet it has something to do with the quick power interrupts that simulated the input for enabling the CDT. Maybe I can try using an exhausted CR 1220 to try to duplicate what happened with yours, after I get home.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Zabat, thanks for doing this! I noticed something after looking at your picture. Your watch seems to be a little different from the one in the video I posted. See comparison below, the hinge and latch of the battery cover is oriented differently in yours. May be there are different module variations for the W800H. May be some can unlock the timer, some can't.


----------



## sidi (May 21, 2016)

I totally agree there's a risk in mine losing the cdt, but...& it's a big but, we know mine has definitely got a cdt, so makes it the perfect module to try it on. Obviously i'll be gutted losing it, but it appeared without the watch ever being opened so I'm hoping we can get it back. Plus I think it's worth it. Lots of people love this watch, will make it evan better if we get it unlocked.


----------



## vsls (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm planning to buy W-800H for an absolute beater, especially for swimming, running, gym etc. So since I generally dislike the Casio strap are there any other valuable options to change it immediately? I don't care if it is a one piece NATO strap or 2 pieces rubber or nylon (Perlon).
Fokemon's mod is exactly what I'm looking for!
Also aesthetically I prefer the red LCD version but I could find easier the classic Gray one. Should I wait for the red since it is better under direct sun light?



fokemon said:


> nato strap + hydromoded


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

The 100M Casio that I used to buy before they stopped producing it cost around $29 in the early 1990's. It was kind of like the W-71 feature wise. They need to make an entirely new model with these features:

1. Thick crystal and design of W800.
2. CDT
3. Replaceable strap

I think the DW290 is pretty near perfect in design. Maybe a new version continuing in that vein.


----------



## vsls (Oct 28, 2010)

Answering my own question.
I have the watch for the past 2 weeks and I'm absolutely satisfied with it. As a beach/gym beater is exactly what I was looking for, both functionally and aesthetically with 0 scratches so far. The vintage vibe with the larger size, fits the bill. Also after 12 days it is just +1 sec which I find extremely acceptable and hopefully promising for the future. I've managed to get rid of the original strap, which was uncomfortable, and I've used this orange perlon strap that is thin, breathable and seems durable, a perfect summer match!


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I love the 'other' Casio watches. I love looking at older cheap Casio's. I wish there was a non G section to this forum. 

The show us your old Casio threads have me drooling.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

I almost got the 800 but went with the hdd600 instead. The determining factors were the year on the screen, I don't want to be reminded of that every time I checked the time. And the buttons sticking out, I don't want to accidentally switch to military when bending my wrist. The hdd600 also has a slight raised bezel which I need as my work gloves tend to scratch flush mount crystals. Also under 14$ on amazon with 100m wr and 10 year battery, and is thinner by a few millimeters. *shown on my 7 1/4 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

vsls said:


> Answering my own question.
> I have the watch for the past 2 weeks and I'm absolutely satisfied with it. As a beach/gym beater is exactly what I was looking for, both functionally and aesthetically with 0 scratches so far. The vintage vibe with the larger size, fits the bill. Also after 12 days it is just +1 sec which I find extremely acceptable and hopefully promising for the future. I've managed to get rid of the original strap, which was uncomfortable, and I've used this orange perlon strap that is thin, breathable and seems durable, a perfect summer match!


That looks good, I love perlons

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm giving my vote to the w800 now. The hdd600 screen is not as bright and it doesn't display current time in stopwatch mode and the most annoying for me...when scrolling threw the modes it doesn't have a different sound beep when you get back to time mode. This is extremely useful feature you don't know you need it until it's gone. I just ordered the w800.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## nb9001 (Oct 6, 2015)

Love G-shocks but unless you dive for a living you don't need one. The W800h is a seriously awesome watch, modern F91w. It's my go-to travel watch since unlike the F91 it has dual-time. At $12 on amazon it's an unbeatable value and no one would steal it. I'm tempted to buy another one just to have a spare.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Added to the collection today. As an F91 owner a modern F91 is a no brainier. 










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

After hours and hours of web searching, I decided this will be my biking, working and beater watch. I would've bought the F91, I like it more then this one but that one only has 59:59 minutes chrono, and is not enough for me. Anyway, great little watch, but I don't enjoy the resin strap so much so i fitted a nato strap. What its your sincere opinion? Does it work? I really like it, but I have a thing for natos right now, so I'm not too objective.


----------



## ZFC (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice and clear pictures. W-800H with nato strap look very nice. Only downside of W-800 is lack of countdown timer.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you, ZFC, I really like it too, and true, I miss a little the countdown timer. I secretly hoped this one will have it, as I know that the module has this capability but it's not that important for me.


----------



## rcck2000 (Sep 22, 2016)

Just got this last night, very comfortable... for C$19 bucks on Amazon.ca, what can go wrong???


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

After wearing it for a while nato is definitely the strap to go with. It's super comfortable, I really don't feel i'm wearing a watch. Plus, it looks good:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Another member posted the solution in the ABC/Digital forum for unlocking the timer in this watch. According to the member, the solution was originally posted by a youtube user responding to member Sidi's video (see page 2 of this thread).

Here's the link to the post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/hid...what-heck-can-i-turn-650650.html#post40609178 That old thread was started by yet another member who observed the hidden timer by accident just like member Sidi did in this thread, only that it was few years earlier. I also quoted the solution below for convenience.



panco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to revive an old thread. Yet there's a solution to unlock the countdown on the W800 module.
> Funny thing it has been posted on Sidi's youtube video as a comment.
> ...


----------



## Coyle (Dec 1, 2014)

This is the most underrated Casio out there, IMO. It's now under $10 on Amazon.

The perfect "beater of all beaters" with 100m WR (a nice advantage over the venerable F-91W) & the CDT mod is way cool.


----------



## Coyle (Dec 1, 2014)

The only con on this watch for those with smaller wrists might be the longish band. I have decent size wrists so it wears pretty good for me.

BTW, I'm wondering if it's any longer than the 5600E. Could someone who owns both please reply & tell me how the two compare for total length?


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

My wrist is about 7.25" and I wear this on the 7th hole in from the end. So the strap is definitely quite long.

The tail stuck out a bit to much for me, so I trimmed the strap with a scissors -- looks just fine. Also bought a couple extra black plastic keepers for a dollar to keep the remaining tail from catching on anything.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

westywatch said:


> My wrist is about 7.25" and I wear this on the 7th hole in from the end. So the strap is definitely quite long.
> 
> The tail stuck out a bit to much for me, so I trimmed the strap with a scissors -- looks just fine. Also bought a couple extra black plastic keepers for a dollar to keep the remaining tail from catching on anything.


I used to use o-rings for that.


----------



## Coyle (Dec 1, 2014)

Could anyone compare the total length of the 800H & the 5600E? Is the 800H longer?


----------



## Milanche78 (Oct 4, 2009)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> After wearing it for a while nato is definitely the strap to go with. It's super comfortable, I really don't feel i'm wearing a watch. Plus, it looks good:
> 
> View attachment 9528426
> 
> ...


I just got it in my mail, i like this strap , will order it. Was there a problem fitting it?


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

How water resistant is this thing? Can you shower with it?


----------



## Coyle (Dec 1, 2014)

watchw said:


> How water resistant is this thing? Can you shower with it?


Definitely. I've only had it a short while, but this watch has been exposed to quite a bit of water & it's done fine.


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Watch looks sharp and i admire seeing it online but i don't think it would fit my big wrist.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

Got one of these incoming, the blue-accented version with the grey display.

Strangely, it was cheaper for me to buy it from amazon U.S (including shipping) than buying from amazon U.K or anywhere else local. £13 in total.

Can anyone tell me the lug width as I may stick a NATO on it?

Not decided if I'll perform the minor surgery required to awaken the CDT.


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

Lugs are 18 mm.

I mangled one of these trying to unlock the CDT. So now I just use the alarm to approximate that function instead. 

Close enough, although the unlocked CDT would be better.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter (Nov 13, 2016)

JMS said:


> I enjoy discussing affordable pieces. In fact I don't believe I have ever shown anything over 1K since I have been here.
> 
> So.... the W-800H series. Nice and comfortable pieces. Large and thick enough to almost be a G-Shock!! Extremely easy to read. An under $25 buck watch and honestly worth it. I enjoy tossing one on once in a while if I desire a retro kind of look cheaply. With a 10 year battery module, can't go wrong. Straps are more comfortable than most my g's, yes a closet collector. Keep a little armor all on the hard plastic crystal and have not scratched one yet.
> 
> Comes in two colors, classic grey display and red display, grey is easier to read.


Are these library pictures? Did you take the pictures 8-9 years ago?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> Are these library pictures? Did you take the pictures 8-9 years ago?


The original post you replied to (the first post in this thread) was on April 18, 2009, which is the date on the watch in two of the three pictures.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

cal..45 said:


> i can set the date for european standard (19.04.2009 instead of 04.19.2009).


Oh yes, if there's one thing that annoys me about my digital watches is the US date format


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Seems this thread just won't die.
I've got a w800h and a dw5600e so I'll be posting pics sometime soon
I actually got the two of them together. Was gonna get the 5600 for when doing rough sports and the w800 for everyday use.
Turns out I barely put on the DW5600.
I got the two of them together from Amazon US 10 days after purchase so that's cool.
I opened the DW, Wow!, my first G-Shock. Pretty great
Then opened the W800 and never looked back.
After a year+ of use it hasn't failed me. The only thing it could use is a timer, but it turns out: IT HAS ONE!

I haven't tried it on mine, mainly because I don't want to damage "MY PRECIOUS".
Now, had I seen the "golden" version before I may have bought that one, in fact I was going to get one regardless of already having mine, but then I saw it on a shop and it was...Pink?
So I've googled it and in some pictures the display is that retro LCD gold and in others is a salmon hue of pink.
So I'd like to know: is it golden?, is it pink?, are there different versions depending on where it was made, like some casios are made in japan others in china and other places?
*
Gabriel*


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

MrSempai said:


> Oh yes, if there's one thing that annoys me about my digital watches is the US date format


What annoys me the most on this watch is the dedicated button for the 12/24h. Because that's something you do a lot to honour it with a button? Also the display of the year for the absent minded.

But a great watch anyway.


----------



## fp01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got my new W-800 and did the modification for the Timer ... and it works!!!

Here it is, the perfect little W-800:









Thanks to @Watch_Geekmaster and all the others!


----------



## westywatch (May 21, 2016)

japc said:


> What annoys me the most on this watch is the dedicated button for the 12/24h. Because that's something you do a lot to honour it with a button? But a great watch anyway.


The 12/24 button is not just dedicated to toggling the 12/24.

That button is used to set the time. And also used as the start/stop button for the chron and CDT.

Probably better to label it as "set" or "start/stop" since those are more likely to be used frequently.

The annoying year display finally made me swap out my W800 for a Timex Ironman. Doesn't have the base time showed in all functions. But once I got past that feature, I find I like the Ironman better on almost everything else.


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

japc said:


> What annoys me the most on this watch is the dedicated button for the 12/24h. Because that's something you do a lot to honour it with a button? Also the display of the year for the absent minded.
> 
> But a great watch anyway.


Oh yes....Scratch my previous comment
*THAT* is what annoys me most. Second, the US month-day date format. 
Call it OCD, after 12 comes 13, not 1 again. And to top it off, it's on the button that gets accidentally hitted the most.

Still, if I ever had the privilege of working for Casio, one of the first things I'd do would be to make a W800-V2.0


----------



## MrSempai (Dec 15, 2017)

Could someone please answer me this question:
I want to get the golden/amber version of this watch, but when I saw it on a store in display it's screen was...pink?
So, are there differences on the model because of where it was made, or is it really pink?
I want to get another one just because of that golden LCD display. It has a good ol' 90's feel to it








Ugly Pink







Salmon-y Pink







Perfect

EDIT: turns out I had already asked, but still


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

just got this one

amazing


lot better in real than in pics (at least for me)

dont know if I will be able to get the timer to work in this one... but with it, it would be the perfect watch


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Not sure I understand the confusion. International standards only have three formats: Y/M/D, M/D/Y and D/M/Y. There's no such thing as Y/D/M. Since this watch shows Y first, there should be NO confusion that the second number is month and last the day.



MrSempai said:


> Second, the US month-day date format.


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

how can I dissasemble this watch? any tutorial around?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

tregaskin said:


> how can I dissasemble this watch? any tutorial around?


There is an F-91W disassembly video which really helped me out with taking apart the W800H.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Just sold my G-5600E yesterday after successfully modded count down timer in W-800H.

Need the timer that shows current time, and this not happened in square Gs, CMIIW.
I only miss the solar and auto EL features.

So far the only module that checked all my need is only in DB-E30D. 
It got timer that show current time, solar powered, and auto EL.
But its appearance is not fit with my taste yet. 
Hopefully soon I have guts to pull the trigger and buy that DB-E30D too.


----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Just bought one of these. It´s going to be my camping, motorcycle, gym watch. Initialy I was planning on going for a f-91, but this is almost as cheap and it´s not so tiny.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

LutFi said:


> Just sold my G-5600E yesterday after successfully modded count down timer in W-800H.
> 
> Need the timer that shows current time, and this not happened in square Gs, CMIIW.
> I only miss the solar and auto EL features.
> ...


Explain what do you mean modded? You changed the programming of the circuit?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatkingrat (Jan 11, 2018)

How to disassemble and enable the countdown timer.
Do so at your own risk.....no guarantees!


----------



## Greatkingrat (Jan 11, 2018)

cal..45 said:


> hi sml,
> 
> yes you can switch date between european style and american style. it wears - and is - indeed rather large (47.5mm from side to side, 52mm lug to lug and 15.5mm height) but none-the-less very comfortable due to the lightweight of only 100grams (with four links removed).
> 
> regards, holger


Love the way this thread pops up from time to time.

Can't see any reference to switching the date formats in either manual ( modules 2499/3092 or 3239/3240 ) - I have module 3240.

Can anyone confirm whether or not this is actually possible....and how to do it?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

For people with skinny wrists, the band is a bit long. However, you can fix this by using the strap from a Casio F91W. You’ll however need to use thinner spring bars to fit into the holes of the F91W strap, as it wasn’t designed for normal spring bars. I managed to cram a set of spring bars in there and put them on the W800H. Great!


----------



## daogiahieu (Feb 19, 2018)

Can i ask you a question, is this watch suitable for work at the office?


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

daogiahieu said:


> Can i ask you a question, is this watch suitable for work at the office?


Most definitely.


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

For kidding the count down timer (CDT), there is a part on the circuit board where is is possible to desolder a jumper point, thus adding it. It is also possible, by adding on to another jumper point, to add four additional alarms.

I haven't been able to find how to change the layout of the date on these modules.

Work wise, yes. You can also put them on perlon straps or thinner natos or zulu straps if you can find them.


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

Modding, not kidding 🙄


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

A new W800 with negative display is coming


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

^^ aw man, I just got a W800. Ah well. They're inexpensive, I can always get another...

Just got my 5yo son a W59 over the F91 for the 50m water resistance. He is fit to be tied, he loves it!


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

Old thread resurrection

Watch gets better! Just found out that my addition of the alarms has also meant I have it date programable, so it sets the alarm to a specific date (module 3240). Only found that out when one of my old watches started beeping away. Just need to figure out how to add solar onto it now, ha ha


----------



## Hall0346 (Aug 6, 2019)

My neg display W-800H. With my eyesight & varying light conditions, it's sometimes hard to read. But, I like to wear it anyway!


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

Would beinterseting to see how that does with a glow mod. Very nice watch too


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I finally did the CDT mod. Was super easy!


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice one 😊. The additional alarm mod is just as easy also


----------

